# Workshop/garage size...?



## rubythedinosaur (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm an architecture student designing a house for my grandparents, and I need some help from people who have some idea of what they're talking about.

My plans have a garage/workshop area that is 38'x31'. In your opinion, is this enough space for two vehicles and a useable work area? My grandpa builds sailboats, so he obviously needs a decent amount of space, and since I haven't touched a power tool since 8th grade, I've really no concept of how much space that is.

Help?


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd ask the end user what size they want and then double it.

Seriously, you can never have enough floor space in a shop. But that does depend on what your use will be, what tools you use and how much space is required to use them safely and easily.

Sorry I'm not able to be more specific but without a better picture of the above requirements it's tuff to put numbers to it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am currently working out of a 23' X 21' garage. I am lucky to get one car in it at times and my normal projects arn't too big. I am considering moving my shop to my finished basement. Depending on what size sailboats he builds it may be small. What size space is he currently building his boats in. Use that as a starting point. He should be able to tell you if he currently has enough space or too much. Then figure in the space for the two cars.
Tom


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Another important dimension often overlooked is the height. It's not fun to whack the ceiling every time you swing a long board.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Remember that, depending upon the tool, the footprint must include not only the tool, itself, but space for in feed, out-feed, and possibly side clearance. Fortunately the "feed" areas can often be shared by two adjacent tools.


----------



## rfanslow (Aug 25, 2009)

having built a stitch and glue boat I'll help you with a bit of insight on the building process for a boat... if it is built stitch and glue you need to be able to walk around it .. and the average width of a boat is 8' and while it's on the frames you will need around 5feet if working from the floor or about 8' if you working inside it

Something you might want to factor in for him is a lifting beam ( a way for him to lift and turn his boats) as you said he was your grandpa and that means he isn't a spring chicken.

So for a minimum measurement I would give him 10' wide 10' high


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Garage??? Somebody actually puts a vehicle in a garage?

Seriously my shop is in a garage and there has never been a car parked in the shop.

The garage is about 22 wide by 21 deep. As a shop it is too small and I don't build boats. As a garage we probably get the Explorer inside but I doubt my F-250 would fit. I think that the door would hit the bumper. 

Assuming that the front 22 feet are used for vehicles, I would would stretch the depth of the garage to 42 feet deep. The 11 or 12 feet to the side of the vehicles is a good area for machines and building a 12 foot wide boat across the back of the garage will give your grandfather 4 feet on either side of the boat as a work area.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The people best able to answer this question are your grandparents. Is the shop your grandfather now using adequate. Does HE want more room. If so how much more room does HE want. 

Anything that anyone of this forum says is pure conjecture. Your grandfather is the one to answer your question.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Codes, Trusses, and door widths*

Some areas/codes (mine) restrict the amount of garage (sq ft) space to a percentage of the house foot print, Check this out first.

The amount of length or width you are proposing will require a truss or 
I beam construction, which would help in turning and lifting the boats. You cannot use a conventional roof frame above, too much span. Not a problem just be aware of cost, roof style and floor load above if any.

Garage doors come in standard widths, 16' 18' and so on for double wide, singles are 7', 8' and 9'. Consider a double combined with a single. Use the single for the workspace and the double for the vehicles. Maybe a way to drop a separating curtain between for the dusty jobs.

Consider a side door to remove the boat if built across the rear as suggested by the added length/depth.

:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

In my opinion not even close to big enough. A standard 2 car garage is 24x24 and that doesn't leave much extra room. 
My workshop is 25x27 and I only build guitars. I have plenty of room for work space and tools, but I do not have a dedicated lumber storage or finishing area. If he is going to be building boats, I would think that would require some serious space. I would think a 31x38 would be nice work space without the two cars in there. With the cars, I would go 30'x60'. 

But you can make anything work if you want it bad enough. I use to work out of a 6'x12' and 7 " ceiling well house with a working water well. I had a 10"table saw, 10" radial arm saw, 6x48 sander, 14" bandsaw, 1" belt sander, a 6 inch jointer and a two grinders in there. I had to cut all my lumber outside before bringing it in.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Remember that there needs to be an area set aside for work benches, tool storage, material storage, and material handling.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Ask your grandfather. I build kayaks and other things... I built one 19' kayak in 16' living room. You use the space you have. Too much space just gets more cluttered, in my opinion. I would say the space you're suggesting is a great start. It gives a bit of extra room around the garage area for tools and some floor space for an assembly area. What I think really doesn't matter, though, since I don't know what size boats your grandfather builds or what tools he has.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Most standard garages around here are 20'x20'. That will fit 2 large vehicles, but not a crew cab. I would allow a little extra space for walk around room, and considering their age I would figure 24"x24", then attach a 24'x24' shop area would yield a garage size of 48'x24'. (just slightly less area than your 38x31, but reconfigured) Shop areas seem to work better when the area is close to square. Most shops in schools and industry I seen are near that configuration. If extra room is needed, they can leave out one vehicle, or maybe you could design in a carport. With one vehicle removed, that would leave a shop area of 24'x36'. This extra space could be used for storage, finishing, or a larger project. Houses with 4 car garages are becoming much more common on custom built houses. Resale will be important some day. If you decide to go larger for the shop, I'd build a separate outbuilding for that. Dream shop would be 30'x40' as a separate structure. That can add significantly to the value of the property, and is highly desirable to many people. Don't forget run enough POWER and Plumbing.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Willie T said:


> Remember that, depending upon the tool, the footprint must include not only the tool, itself, but space for in feed, out-feed, and possibly side clearance. Fortunately the "feed" areas can often be shared by two adjacent tools.


I think that is one of the most important thing to consider when designing a shop space. Its like putting a pool table in a space a little too small...nothing but headaches. Like someone else mentioned above....decide what you need then double it if you can...you wont be sorry.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 10, 2009)

rubythedinosaur said:


> I'm an architecture student designing a house for my grandparents, and I need some help from people who have some idea of what they're talking about.
> 
> My plans have a garage/workshop area that is 38'x31'. In your opinion, is this enough space for two vehicles and a useable work area? My grandpa builds sailboats, so he obviously needs a decent amount of space, and since I haven't touched a power tool since 8th grade, I've really no concept of how much space that is.
> 
> Help?


Hmmm I think 38'x31' is good for workshop and garage..

If you want, just prepare an extension if that is tight..


----------



## gazingm42 (Jun 21, 2009)

People store cars in Garages?

I have a 22 X 32 and it has not seen a car parked there in 5 years. Looking into 2010 it doesn't look any better... 

My neighbors call me the garage RAT, since I am always there.

But figure out what size you want then add room for the car(s).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Attention All!*

Ruby the dinosaur has left the building! One post 9-17-09 and that's it. A drive by poster. Carry on men.  bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

gazingm42 said:


> People store cars in Garages?
> 
> I have a 22 X 32 and it has not seen a car parked there in 5 years. Looking into 2010 it doesn't look any better...
> 
> ...


We moved into this house in December 1974. I don't ever recall seeing a car parked in the garage, err shop.


----------

